# Stanza Transmission question??



## duntmesswitda_s (Sep 20, 2006)

okay heres the question...i have an 90 stanza with a blown tranny...i need a tranny asap..Im looking at a tranny for a 85-89 stanza...they look about the same..just wondering if it would fit onto a 90 stanza..the transmission code says CA20 on they tranny..


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*You need da Ka24*

Nope u'll need da tranny for the ka24 engine from 90-92 Stanza, the Ca20 is from the 2.0 stanza's in late 90's....


----------

